# Fault Code Readings - diagnostic help please!



## KenC-VA (Oct 8, 2003)

Over past week received intermittent "service engine soon" msg on my '97 540/6, but for the last 2 days it has been on constantly. 

Used my Peake Research R5/FCX diagnostic tool to read the code(s) w/ the following results: 

Table Code = 06 
Fault Codes = 70 Camshaft Position Sensor 
28 Catalyst Efficiency, cyl 1-4 
2D Catalyst Efficiency, cyl 5-8 

Side note: replaced both cats w/ magnaflow 53005's about 3 weeks ago, using TIG weld. Up until last week, there were no ill effects from this installation; in fact, car felt "peppier" w/ new cats. 

Any help in final diagnosis would be greatly appreciated. For example, would replacing the CPS also eliminate the other two faults or are they not related in any way? 

TIA . . .


----------



## glankford (Mar 23, 2004)

What I always do when I get a SES light, is clear the codes and wait for it to pop on again. It will. Sometimes screwy codes get set and they don't turn the light on, but they get stored. If you clear the codes, a new one will get set, since you still have a problem. That code is your problem. 

I have a 96 chevy truck that had about 5 oxygen sensor codes. What happened is water got into the connector, and messed the computer all up. It dried out and the problem went away, but all those codes stayed. I reset them and only one popped up again.

Just my $.02

-Garrick


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

28 and 2D, table 6... same codes I had using the Peake. Dealer ended up replacing both CATS.


----------

